# Appraisal help



## mtthwlrsn (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello all, I am new here so I don't know if this is the proper section to post this in or not but oh well. I've got a large collection of HO model trains that were given to me by my grandpa. The majority of them are unbuilt complete kits anywhere from 65 to three years old. I live in Denver, CO and am wondering what my options are for getting these things appraised. Any suggestions?

Also, my grandpa pointed out the items that were worth more than others so that I had some idea what I was working with. I've got a number of brass locomotives and a Lindsay Ghost. He said these were probably worth the most and that if I held onto the Lindsay Ghost long enough it could pay for my retirement. I have had a hard time finding anything on the Lindsay Ghost and I am interested in what one of these complete kits would go for. Any information someone could hand along my way on that would be great!


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Pictures go a long way to helping give any kind of an idea. There are simply so many kinds of models, Tyco, Mantua, PMI just to name a few. If you're not sure how to post pics, read here: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2595

Carl


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

agreed pics will help us help you a lot!!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The motor to the Lindsey Ghost can go for $40 if it runs...the whole kit less motor, $15-25.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

pics or an inventory list would help a lot


----------



## mtthwlrsn (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses!

I only got around to taking these 5 pictures this morning. Tomorrow I am off of work and plan on getting pictures of EVERY item I have. So be sure to check back.

Here is the link to the album: http://imgur.com/a/XLIPG


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh boy! I want to see these engines. Big question is,do they run? Ya we have to have lots of pictures to see what you have.. Pete


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

saw that Overland Big Blow (3 unit gas turbine) on ebay last week for $2,000 he never got it) but that was the only one i've seen recently


----------



## mtthwlrsn (Jul 25, 2012)

I sure hope they all run! Some of them have never been opened, never been built, just been sitting in their boxes for God only knows how long. Check back this weekend, I will be posting more pictures tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mtthwlrsn said:


> I sure hope they all run! Some of them have never been opened, never been built, just been sitting in their boxes for God only knows how long. Check back this weekend, I will be posting more pictures tonight and tomorrow.


I think you would be better off posting pictures of the trains, instead of just the boxes.


----------



## mtthwlrsn (Jul 25, 2012)

So far I only have a list of the brass, things came up. I can't find all of these listed on google, but I don't know that I'm getting the right information. Could someone help me out?

Brand: United Model: Denver & Salt Lake 2660
Westside Model Co. ---- D & RGW 4660
Balboa ----- Southern Pacific 2-10-2 Class f5
Westside Model Co. ---- B & O EM-1 2-8-8-4
Olympia ----- EH-109 Chesapeak & Ohio 4-6-4
Westside Model Co. ---- Union Pacific FEF-2 4-8-4
Sunset Models ------ Denver & Salt Lake 2-8-2(FWH)
Paragon ------ Southern Pacific class AC-8 to AC-12 4-8-8-2
LMB Models ---- B&M Berkshire 2-8-4
Alco (it says sp-skyline s-130) MT-2 4-8-2

What do all these numbers mean? Am I getting the right ones? Any help for this newbie would be appreciated. Promise to get pictures soon! I have two that are missing labels, would like to see if I can get them identified.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

Matt got the list and will get back to you in the am
My new antibiotics are giving me headsches and making it so i cant read the computer. The numbers are the wheel configurations on a steam engine. If look from the side you see one wheel then three wheels then two wheels. That would be a 2-6-4


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

mtthwlrsn said:


> What do all these numbers mean?


They mean you have some serious coronary level brass:thumbsup:

Try this page>>> http://www.brasstrains.com/BrassGuide/PDG


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

It means that you have some very valuable locomotives there!!! I would be very cautious on doing your homework before selling any of those locomotives. you will definitely get good money for anything brass. I'm sure Shay will agree most of those locos will go for hundreds of dollars as they are highly sought after by collectors!!! BTW totally envious of your collection, you are one lucky fellow!!!!

Good Luck

Pat


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

mtthwlrsn, 
I'll second the be careful...Those are some high dollar engines like $250 to $1500 engines.
There are a lot of quick "Bulk or lot" buyers out there!
Take them to several large train shops or go on ebay and price shop for same or similer models!


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

yes he has some_* really*_ nice stuff


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Just pickin' up on this thread, the little I do know makes me say *HOLY COW!!!!!!!!!* a lot of nice looking pieces.

Carl


----------



## mtthwlrsn (Jul 25, 2012)

I've begun putting some albums together, but I am still working on creating a list. If you have any interest in seeing a particular item I have listed be sure to let me know and I will create an album as quickly as possible, until then I'm moving a bit slowly.

Genesis --- BNSF-Heritage Premium --- http://imgur.com/a/ZiXrc#0
United --- Denver & Salt Lake 2660 --- http://imgur.com/a/88Dd2#0
Overland Models --- UP 8500 Gas Turbine 3-unit #30 --- http://imgur.com/a/clQzh#0
S. Soho & Co. --- Union Pacific #51 Gas turbine --- http://imgur.com/a/5EHMI#0
Westside Model Co. --- B&O EM - 1 2-8-8-4 --- http://imgur.com/a/fIkkS#0
Westide Model Co. --- Union Pacific FEF-2 4-8-4 --- http://imgur.com/a/Mum5x#0


This one is labeled as a paragon on the side sticker which you see in the album, but the box says Akane. Thought it was interesting, I suppose someone somewhere made a mistake in labeling this kit. --- Southern Pacific clas AC-8 to AC-12 4-8-8-2 http://imgur.com/a/OrMGY#0


I also have an LMB that only has one tag that says LMB Models NYC Mohawk would like to know if anyone could identify it for me --- http://imgur.com/a/Dpmv8#0

Any discussion of sales should be done in this thread in our for-sale forum: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=150071#post150071

Mod edit: Remove sales pitch


----------



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

Not so long ago I assisted a widow In liquidating her late husband’s model train collection, must have been a total for fifty years, filled a large two car garage ro the ceiling, in some places. She figured all in it would fetch about 50k. I found her a buyer for the remainder at about 10K, and sold a small heap for about 3K. A small collection of brass and all the motors were corroded solid. Another fellow had a very nice collection of brass Shays and Climaxes that he collected while stationed in Japan in the’70’s. Every last piece seized solid, including all gearing and pistons. I did introduce him to a local professional model railroader who tore them all down to the core, and all of them ran flawlessly after that. The guy died a year later, he was found in the shower with the water running. At least he got to see them run, and I think he left them to his adopted grand son.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Now really, I think a 9 year old thread on selling an inheritance does not need to be reopened!


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

CTValleyRR said:


> Now really, I think a 9 year old thread on selling an inheritance does not need to be reopened!


Come on why not?


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

afboundguy said:


> Come on why not?


Because the information is past its use-by date, and quite a few of the thread participants are long gone.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I think he was being sarcastic.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

CTValleyRR said:


> I think he was being sarcastic.







I plead the 5th


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

More fun from the Recommended Reading files.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> I think he was being sarcastic.


I guess I missed that.


----------

